# Does anyone work on here



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

I wanted to get some advise I go work my husband was home since we got my fur baby so you know he got used to someone home with him. Now next week my daugther is going back to school and my husband got a new job. So I wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions on what you do with your fur babies while you are at work. I think my baby is going to go crazy because I noticed when I'm getting ready for work he would follow me from room to room and lay down. So now he is going to be here all by himself I take him out every morning for at least ten to twenty minutes because I'm still trying to get him to like going outside. So he burns some of his energy:mellow:


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Nanette... Yes, me and my husband both work. My babies are crated in the daytime. They stay out while Im getting dressed ( usually with a very sad face), but they know when its time to go. They go to the crate ( they each have their own). They have a pillow, water and a treat. I turn the TV on and a fan for air circulation. Then all gets a kiss. Daddy comes home before me and rescues them. They are fine. It is better to crate them so they cant get into anything and get hurt. Mine have all been crated since they were each 4 months old. My youngest was even 12 weeks ( but she had a special feeder every 2 hours). 

They will adjust and do fine. I know its hard. I hate leaving the babies in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine was crated for a year when we left. Never for more than 6 hours. He had a water bottle on his crate. Now he is 1year 8months and we do not crate him when we leave. I just got my Dropcam so now I look to see what he does while we are gone. Low & behold he mostly lies in his crate. I like the fact that he can use his pee pad. But usually he does not. Your dogs have each other for company. I'd buy a Iris pen & put them in that with pee pad, water toys & a bed. Get a Dropcam it will relieve your anxiety. You can turn camera on or off from your iPhone.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I work 3 days a wk, 7 hours a day. I have my dog walker come for an hour 3 1/2 hours after I leave in the morning. I used to worry ALOT about how they felt while I was working but I got over that really fast when I realize they are fast asleep most days when I walk thru the door...some greeting, lol!
I do separate them, Lacie has most of the house...Suki is either in a xpen or kitchen. Both have a view to the outside world, fan blowing and sometimes cartoons for Suki (she loves to watch them ) and they are more than fine!
I would try not to worry...they DO adjust~it may take some time but all will be good in no time!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine were crated as puppies with a bed, food, water and toys, tv or radio on. Once they were older and pad trained, I gated off the kitchen so they had more space. The crates were there, I removed the doors so they could have a comfy spot, gave them some interactive toys with a few treats in them and a potty pad in the laundry room. They slept most of the time once they got all the treats out!! I did have a neighbor check on the occasionally. I felt guilty but I had to work to pay for dog treats and grooming - oh yeah, and college for two skin kiddos!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I work fulltime. Lucky is an indoor dog and I have cameras in the house watching him. He spends a lot of time sleeping on his bed in the kitchen and going over to the kitchen (glass) door and bark at the goings on in the neighborhood. I have a person come in just for a hour most days to play with him - jut to keep him active and break up his day a little. Even on days that she does not come, he is fine - a bit bored, but fine. I leave kibble out for him to munch on, and mostly it is gone when I get home. He does not play much when he is alone. One recommendation is to put beds in multiple rooms. Luck loves the kitchen bed and sleeps there in the sun (the window is south and shines on his bed)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I work all day and mine stay in the kitchen while I am gone. They have potty pads, water, toys and beds. Some days I can tell they slept all day because no one has even gone on the pad, and other days I come home and there ae toys everywhere!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i wanted to get some advise i go work my husband was home since we got my fur baby so you know he got used to someone home with him. Now next week my daugther is going back to school and my husband got a new job. So i wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions on what you do with your fur babies while you are at work. I think my baby is going to go crazy because i noticed when i'm getting ready for work he would follow me from room to room and lay down. So now he is going to be here all by himself i take him out every morning for at least ten to twenty minutes because i'm still trying to get him to like going outside. So he burns some of his energy:mellow:



thank you so much for the advice im happy to be on here.


----------

